Ask HN: Do you use any productivity tools across your whole company? - yvp
======
SkyLinx
For personal task management I use Nextcloud Tasks integrated with macOS
Reminders and Android. With Nextcloud I've also integrated OnlyOffice for
document editing and collaboration and for project management I use Wekan. All
self hosted together with other stuff.

------
ishjoh
I think Excel is a pretty good candidate for this. I've seen a lot of
spreadsheets used to automate tasks written by folks who don't have
programming experience.

------
yvp
Curious if people have company-wide productivity tools which simplify
repetitive daily tasks - regardless of whether it's a vendor product or built
in-house.

------
quickthrower2
Yes Jira

------
exolymph
This post was dead for no obvious reason — new account, I guess? — so I
vouched it.

~~~
yvp
New account, yes. Thanks

